# Ivans New Video Retreve



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

My obedience training I use is is rooted to Ivan's method.
My retrieve training on my previous dog was a vague knockoff of Ivan's way so I'm familiar.
I got the new video Retrieve and am currently using it on Jett and am having great success to the point we are at works like a charm. The video is very clear and easy to use and understand.
I have a ways to go before I have the finished product but I'm very optimistic. 
I'm heading out to North Dakota for work this week and I'll bring the dog I'll have plenty of time sitting in the motel for training.
I will still offer a big thumbs up.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

So what are you doing differently now that you have seen the vid than you did on the last dog?


----------



## Jenn Schoonbrood (Oct 31, 2008)

Good stuff, Mike. Can't wait to receive my copy!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike, the couple of other dogs I've seen from Jet's parents were quite possessive. Super drivey but no desire to bring anything back to the handler. Is Jet the same and if so, how has this influenced your retrive training with him?


----------

